# Zenith surf stainless steel back gold electroplated bezel



## pigiale (May 9, 2017)

Hi guys, it's possible to know if this Zenith is original? And what is his Value??

Sorry for my english.

Manu thanks






























Inviato dal mio MI 5s Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pigiale (May 9, 2017)

Up

Inviato dal mio MI 5s Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi pigiale and welcome to the forum. Is there any chance you could remove the back so we can see the movement?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it should have a zenith logo on the crown, but overall from what little we can see it 'looks' right

But Zenith are tricky to pin down - especially in Italy. Their Italian dealers used to design watches purely for the Italian market in very small numbers, so finding matching references can be difficult. I have had two where I could not find even a photo of the same watch elsewhere - similar ones, but not quite the same.


----------



## pigiale (May 9, 2017)

I can't Sorry

Inviato dal mio MI 5s Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It looks genuine... They started using that logo in 1972 I believe. Crown is a replacement...Is there a zenith marking on the case back ? I can't see properly ? Wondering if the case is genuine but I'm assuming that it is...


----------



## pigiale (May 9, 2017)

No there isn't a logo in the back

Inviato dal mio MI 5s Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

gimli said:


> It looks genuine... They started using that logo in 1972 I believe. Crown is a replacement...Is there a zenith marking on the case back ? I can't see properly ? Wondering if the case is genuine but I'm assuming that it is...


 As the case back has SURF on, which I think was Zenith's way of marking that the case was water resistant, I think it is okay. Although many companies used very similar cases


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The caseback is original :thumbsup:


----------



## pigiale (May 9, 2017)

What's the price of this?

Inviato dal mio MI 5s Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Best way to get some idea of value is to look at completed (sold) auctions on eBay and Watch sales sites. As has to be mentioned here on the forum so frequently, we don't do valuations of watches for practical and legal issues.


----------

